# Iver Johnson "Special racer ?"



## mdill (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello, 

  I am looking at a Iver Johnson Serial #233121 and am trying to learn some more about the bike, and what belongs or what does not belong to it. 
This is what I know, sorry I don't have pictures, yet. 

Seat Parson's Majestic MFG co.  Racer COMF -Quality style

Back axle PAt 10057 J8A

Front axle Chaterlea LTD. London

Tire Butyl --made in Italy

Pedals Ieal PT-D  Nov. 4 1902, and July 8 1907

I assume one of the pedels had been replaced (I guess in 1907 give or take) 

Not a clue as to what else I should be looking for or at. 

If someone can help me understand more I would apperciate it . 

thanks Mike D.


----------



## Boardtrackfan (Nov 9, 2008)

This may not be old enough to be any help but, you never know.  Scanned from a 1935 Iver Johnson catalog.


----------



## mdill (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is a couple pictures, pretty sure it is earlier than the 30"s













Thanks Mike D


----------



## mre straightbar (Feb 10, 2009)

*that bikes dead..... no shadows*

does it have a reflection in a mirror


----------



## pelletman (Feb 15, 2009)

60114 is 1941

453047  1927 ish

233121  probably 1910 to 15 ish.  I'll try to narrow it down.  Cab you post pictures?


----------



## pelletman (Feb 15, 2009)

1913 is the year. The standard color was ivory Black. Optional colors were French Gray or Maroon. All paints double striped with full nickel head and fork. If by chance the nut that holds the (2) piece crank together is on the non sprocket side the bike could be 1914. 1913 and back it was on the sprocket side.


----------

